# DGL licorice



## silver (Dec 21, 1999)

Has anyone tried theese licorice tablets for heartburn/GERD? I'm thinking of trying them but so afraid it wont work, like everything else I've tried







So if someone has anything bad or good to say about them, I'd like to know.Thanks.


----------



## rizello (Mar 12, 2003)

I just bought some today. I am willing to try anything! I am also doing the ginger juice regimen each morning.Basically, I want to try more natural remedies, since I know it's not good to be on medications long-term.


----------



## silver (Dec 21, 1999)

Hi RizelloI just wanted to let you know that I have been taking it (DGL licorice) for 4 days now and it seem to help a bit. I'm still taking zantac 150 mg at night but thats it. So this is still better than 80 mg of pantoloc (protonix)in my opinion.Good luck and please let me know if its helping you.


----------



## rizello (Mar 12, 2003)

Silver:thanks for response. I think there is some improvementwith DGL. I just got switched today from pepcid to zantac. the pepcid seemed to be drying me out.i'm thinking that with the ginger juice and dGL I might be able to go off the zantac in a while.


----------



## silver (Dec 21, 1999)

I hope you can Rizello, I'm taking zantac myself as the pepcid didnt seem to do much.I'm hoping to taper off the zantac too but my main problem is at night. So for now the DGL is helping during the day & I still take zantac before bed. Hope I can stop too but not holding my breath.


----------



## rizello (Mar 12, 2003)

I know it takes a while for new meds to work,but so far no change in my main symptom: the lump in throat. If that could go away, I would be thrilled.Sometimes it seems to dissipate a bit, but then my throat just feels so dried out.I'm tempted to stop taking the meds and see if just the DGL and ginger juice do the trick.


----------



## roger (Mar 26, 2003)

If you also have IBS and decide to try the DGL licorice for GERD you will need to be careful. I have both and have been taking 150 mg of Zantac (Ranitidine) twice a day. The DGL Licorice is sweetened with alcohol sugars. They include sorbitol, mannitol, xylitol, lactitol, maltitol, and others. I avoid all of these since they make my IBS symptoms much worse.







Good Luck!


----------



## rizello (Mar 12, 2003)

An update to post:I have been taking the Zantac for about 3 weeks now, same for DGL. I have also been taking the ginger juice for 4 weeks each morning.I can safely say that the symptoms are slowly improving. The lump in the throat is lessening, no heartburn. Of course I am also watching what I eat, only 1 cup of coffe a day, etc. I guess this thing takes months to beat, doesn't it?


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

It will take you less time to beat it than it took to get you there in the first place. And you are still going to live through that time period whether you are taking these things or not. Keep posting.Mark


----------



## Linda mac (Feb 24, 2002)

I take Prevacid as required, Used to be daily, but the improvement on Prevacid has been remarkable. I am basically symptom free. Good point about the sugars in the Licorice, not only did they make my IBS-D worse, but my blood sugars went through the roof. I'm Type II diabetic which I am trying (and so far succeeding) to control through diet and exercise alone. Being insulin resistant is a real b***h, it really complicates things that are too complicated already.If I eat to control the diabetes and weight control, my IBS-D kicks in with a vengeance, if I eat to control my IBS my weight goes up...what's a girl to do!Luilu


----------

